# scarring and showing?



## TNcowgirl35 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have brought home a horse yesterday that I plan to show this year. He is a 5 yr old cremello TN walking horse. Last year he was attacked by fire ants and he has scarring on his right shoulder area and on his sheath area. the shoulder area is not bad, its not red and just looks like maybe his hair is permanently messed up there. His sheath area on the other hand has small red scarring everywhere on his sheath, his sheath is red already with him being cremello, with the red bumps it looks bad like a rash. He was put on steroid cremes and has been treated fully by vets for it, when it first happened it looked horrible and was swollen for a long time. His original owners were going to put him down because of the vet bills, then the person I got him from took him because she wanted him to have a life and put him through all vet care. I got him yesterday with intentions of showing him this year but im unsure if his scarring will affect his placing? Would it be appropriate for me to speak with a judge beforehand if I could to explain that its not a rash or new injury. Are judges allowed to deduct points if the horse has scarring? He is a gorgeous horse and I would hate if I couldn't successfully show him solely because of his scarring.  Im going to the barn in a little while and will get pics of his scarring. Does anyone else show a horse that has scarring? Thanks!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Scars are part of horse ownership. Unless the scars affect his conformation or performance they should not count against you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The only time scarring affects placings is when the horse is in the upper echelons of halter, other than that, it doesn't matter. As mentioned above, as long as it doesn't affect the horse's performance, don't worry about it.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I would just get vet papers stating what the injury is and keep them handy, In the world of walking horses where HIOs and USDA inspectors are checking horses, it never hurts to have documentation.

They will not necessarily be worked about scars or injuries any where other than the pastern area, but never hurts to protect yourself.

As far as performance classes, it should not matter.

Jim


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Most all events it should not be an issue. Jim brings up a great point: If in doubt, have a signed note from your vet. I used to carry one with me because my big horse had fibroblastic sarcoids on his ventral line and at times they were very open, raw and angry looking. I have been pulled aside by show stewards multiple times, but a letter from the vet always cleared it up immediately.


----------



## Just2EquestrianGirls (May 8, 2015)

Scares will not effect you. My sisters horse is a flea bitten grey and about 5 years ago he was attacked by another horse, he now had about 5 or 6 scars... they never have counted againt him


----------

